# Tropical Snakes



## orionmystery (Sep 2, 2014)

Red-tailed Racer (Gonyosoma oxycephalum). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Gonyosoma oxycephalum IMG_3315 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Gonyosoma oxycephalum IMG_3310 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Gonyosoma oxycephalum IMG_3328 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
More pics of this beauty in my Flickr. 


Haas' Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis haasi)


Dendrelaphis haasi IMG_3679 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a beautiful Blue Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis cyanochloris). Selangor, Malaysia. ID credit: Law Ingsind, M.A. Muin, Evan Quah. 


Dendrelaphis cyanochloris IMG_3176 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Dendrelaphis cyanochloris IMG_3182 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Good looking Striped Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis caudolineatus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Dendrelaphis caudolineatus IMG_3223 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a Triangle Keelback (Xenochrophis trianguligerus). 


Xenochrophis trianguligerus IMG_3556 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical snakes: Tropical Snakes | Up Close with Nature


----------



## jwenham (Sep 3, 2014)

This is cool


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 3, 2014)

jwenham said:


> This is cool



Thanks, jwenham.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 6, 2014)

very enjoyable


----------



## pthrift (Sep 6, 2014)

They all make me shiver; however;  the head shots are pretty neat. Are they cropped or could you just get that close?


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 6, 2014)

Absolutely amazing. Number four is right up my ally.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 7, 2014)

greybeard said:


> very enjoyable





pthrift said:


> They all make me shiver; however;  the head shots are pretty neat. Are they cropped or could you just get that close?





get_armbarred said:


> Absolutely amazing. Number four is right up my ally.




Thank you, greybeard, pthrift, get_armbarred.

pthrift - all images were uncropped. These were all non venomous snakes and it's safe to get as close as you want to.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 7, 2014)

Safe- so says you.  Clearly you do not have the same deathly fear of snakes as I do


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 7, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Safe- so says you.  Clearly you do not have the same deathly fear of snakes as I do



Wrong, LOL. I used to be really terrified of snakes. I would go weak in the knees when i saw snakes. I remember when I first started macro wit my D80, Tamron SP90 back in 2007. I was looking for bugs in the forest. I looked up and there was a pit viper just a couple of feet above me. I screamed (like a school girl), jumped, and ran away, only to come back after a couple of minutes - to photograph the viper, of course. Never under-estimate the power of photography LOL.

This was the one:



DSC_6127 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr 

I still fear them, and only dare to handle really small (and cute) ones . Just last night, a couple of snakes got away because I were too chicken to handle them.


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 9, 2014)

I really like the close-ups!!


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

great snakes, so close!


----------

